# Jarhead



## Sh0rtbUs

Anyone else interested in checking this out? As well, has anyone read the book, and what was your impressions about it?

http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?id=1374069&sdm=web&qtw=480&qth=300

Could be a hit or miss in my books. Im afraid its going to lean to the left a little too much ...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

46 views, yet nobody has anything to say regarding it!? interesting...


----------



## devil39

I've read it.  I would suggest that you sign it out from the local library as opposed to spending your hard earned money on this book.  

It is written in what likely passes as a very "artistic" style.  That being said, it is an intersting and easy read.   Swoffard strikes me as a bit of a bag of hammers as a soldier.   I think if he did half of the things he brags about in this book he would likely still be in the brig.

I can't see too many Marines appreciating this book.


----------



## Pfc_Norup

The book is okay, but... He doesn't really see any action... Most of the book is about how they trained in Saudi Arabia and how they had to clear the Bunkers in Kuwait after the war!
And the part about how he dresses up in his basement is simply disturbing!  

Right now I'm reading "Boots on the ground" By Karl Zinsmeister. It follows the 82nd Airborne Division From Kuwait to Talil doing Operation Iraqi Freedom...  :threat:


----------



## D-n-A

Here's a review of the book by a retired marine infantry officer
http://www.westwrite.com/action.lasso?-database=WWProducts&-layout=CGI&-response=articles_detail.htm&-recordID=32863&-token=%5bFMP-currenttoken%5d&-search


----------



## Infanteer

After reading Bing West's review (a real author), I'll skip this asshats book AND movie....


----------



## DFW2T

I work with a fella in Baghdad who claims to have been in the same unit as Swofford.  He says most of the book is a testament to his literary skills and not to his sniping/soldiering skills. I found the book only interesting.  I tend to agree with my colleague.... I'm sure there were more intersting stories out there but didn't have the vehicle to get the story out.


----------



## Alex252

Theres a movie coming out soon with Jake Gyllenhall or Toby Maguire with the same name as the book


----------



## D-n-A

Alex252 said:
			
		

> Theres a movie coming out soon with Jake Gyllenhall or Toby Maguire with the same name as the book



Yea.. perhaps you didn't notice but the movie has been mentioned here an the movie trailer has been posted here. And Jake Gyllenhaal is in it, not maguire.


----------



## D-n-A

Here's another review of the book from another marine.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0418763/board/thread/14407285?d=14774176#14774176


----------



## Alex252

My Bad Mike


----------



## Mojo Magnum

I love the theme song.  Didn't take long to download it.   Kanye West-Jesus walks with me.   

cool.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Hey, it looks like this movie is going to be a big hit at the oscars:

Press Release Source: BetWWTS.com 


First Official 2006 Academy Awards Odds Released By BetWWTS.com
Wednesday September 28, 11:41 am ET 


ST. JOHN'S, Antigua, Sept. 28 /PRNewswire/ -- With the jury still out and several months left until the announcement of the official Oscar nominations, the odds makers at BetWWTS.com have already begun calculating the odds for the 79th Annual Academy Awards. BetWWTS.com, the first bookmaker in the world to offer betting lines on the Oscars, has released early odds on the top 10 contenders for Best Motion Picture.

Among the top contenders for best picture is "Jarhead," a fact-based drama from "American Beauty" director Sam Mendes; "Brokeback Mountain," a romantic drama set in 1963, starring Heath Ledger; and "Munich," a dramatic recount of the Israeli attempt to avenge the 1972 Munich Massacre. Noticeably at the bottom of the list is "Cinderella Man." With such big names as director Ron Howard, Russell Crowe and Renee Zellweger, this movie was an instant hit and thought to be a big Oscar contender, however, the buzz has faded on this one and we see it struggling to make the cut on nomination day.

When asked about the early release of odds on the Oscars, BetWWTS.com Lines Manager Michael Perry explained that the company pioneered the release of Oscar odds in 2002, which created a huge interest in Oscar betting and that this year they are looking to add a unique element that will capture and keep the attention of movie fanatics. "Every year, we release odds on the major categories right after the nominees are announced; that worked for a few years but the bettors are getting tired of the routine," he commented. "This year, we will be releasing early odds on the major category, which is Best Motion Picture, and follow their performance along with the critics and movie fans."

A leading offshore gaming company for over 10 years, BetWWTS.com is known for its unique entertainment offerings and has created odds on the Emmys, Golden Globes and a number of reality TV shows.


    Current Odds:            *All odds are subject to change*

    Best Motion Picture:
    Jarhead                              7/2
    Munich                               6/1
    Brokeback Mountain             7/1
    The New World                  10/1
    The White Countess            12/1
    Memories of a Geisha            12/1
    Cinderella Man                      15/1
    Walk the Line                       15/1
    All the King's Men                  20/1
    Elizabethtown                       25/1

For more information and a complete list of odds, please visit http://www.betwwts.com .


----------



## Sig_Des

previews and trailers of the movie...

Has a good cast, but that doesn't mean anything anymore


----------



## ThatsLife

Just came across the trailer for this movie, I think it looks pretty good...should make alot at the box office opening night I say  ;D

http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/jarhead/large.html


----------



## jmackenzie_15

I recently read this book... as its one of the only books that had the magical ability to grab my attention.. I read it through in about 3 days.
I thought it was absolutely excellent, and I thought the similarities between the life of the marines and the life of candian soldiers were very very similar.

I got my first taste of the yankees last year while I was in virginia... they really are quite similar... we both screw around alot more than we should and complain about everything =p
jk

I just saw that theyre making this book into a movie, and saw the trailer. I hope it does justice to the book, but by the looks of things, it appears to be very well done.

Anyone else read this ?


----------



## jmackenzie_15

My bad. Didnt see the previous topic =p

Still though, I thought the book was really interesting.
That review by the infantry officer was ridiculously biased I found. Seems to me he simply despised swoffords character, and was just pre disposed to hating the book after the first 50 pages.

Take it for what it is... interesting.


----------



## Slim

I have read the reviews of this book and find that, if the reviews about the book are accurate (as they must be to get printed where they did) then the book's author is the type of person who probably didn't have many frinds in the service, didn't interact well with others and was probably the platoon (if not company) shit-magnate for his time in!

I think I'll skip the movie as I've seen too many peope like that in rreal life.


----------



## Wolfe

Hey Boys & Girls here is a good movie coming up November 4th, go check the trailer .... it looks pretty "cool" http://www.jarheadmovie.com/

Wolf


----------



## Pieman

I saw the preview for this in the movie theater the other night (Doom is a brainless but fun movie BTW). 
I am dying to see Jarhead now. If the guy who wrote it is telling some tall tails, oh well, it is a war movie! I am sure there are some general truths in the movie, and might give an idea of what it was like for a soldier in that war.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Slim said:
			
		

> I have read the reviews of this book and find that, if the reviews about the book are accurate (as they must be to get printed where they did)



I hope you're referring to the Marine officer's review, and not the review at Internet Movie Database - IMDb doesn't have any standards as far as reviewing user submitted content, or if so, they are impossibly low.


----------



## pipboy48

Just read it. Pretty good. I'm not much of a fan of the jumping timelines.. i'm a pretty linear guy. Could have gone into a little more detail about his time on tour. Overall?... gets a thumbs up. Hey.. any book that I just pick up and take an afternoon to read can't be all that bad!
Pipboy


----------



## TN2IC

I am looking forward to the movie... true or un true.... movie is a movie...


----------



## Michael Dorosh

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to the movie... true or un true.... movie is a movie...



Have you seen Triumph of the Will yet?


----------



## Infanteer

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Have you seen Triumph of the Will yet?


 
 ;D

A movie's a movie, Leni....


----------



## casing

Well, I had this book sitting on my shelf since I bought it early last year and finally got around to reading it.   Didn't take long, from start to finish.   The book caught my attention and upon initial inspection looked interesting, so I bought it.   I had never heard of it or the author prior to buying it.   Now with the movie coming out soon and such I thought I'd get the reading of it taken care of now.   

I went into the book with an open mind.   Early on I was ready to speak out in favour of the book and against those who've derided it.   Alas, that didn't last.   While I grew immensely annoyed with Swofford himself, I found the book to be interesting.   It can do with a little less of Swofford's philosophical preaching that you'll find throughout the book, as if that's what he was really thinking at the time (as he claims, for the most part).   I found the descriptions of certain events to be interesting and realistic.   However, at the same time I don't believe most of what Swofford says.

Swofford claims to have, as a teen, wanted nothing except to join the USMC, but from the first minute he's in he hates it and can't wait to get out.   If you can believe it, he does whatever he can to not be a grunt, but at the same time wouldn't be anything but a grunt and looks upon non-grunts with derision.   I could go on.   

The guy is so full of the steaming stuff that it takes away from the actual story the book claims to tell--a soldier's war-time experiences.   Really, this book is just some guy's way of venting and getting his feelings on paper.   For a book that claims to be a war story, there is an almost complete lack of an actual war story here.   This book isn't much different from some guy writing about his UN tour in Cyprus, except that this guy is rather suicidal.

That being said, I'll still see the movie.   At some point, after it is off the new release shelves in the video store.   .   I'm hoping the movie won't view the same way the book reads, but after seeing the trailer and hearing a few words from Gillenhall and seeing his expression, I know my hopes won't be realized.


----------



## chrisf

Haven't read the book, haven't seen the movie, but the line from the begining of the trailer, "See that kid dreaming of serving his country? That kid is me..." makes me leary of his credibility immediate, I've known personally, and known of many more kids with dreams of serving their country who ended up washing out during basic training because of poor attitudes, poor team work, or being just plain crazy...


----------



## medicineman

The best thing about this book is that it's nice to know that there are people out there more bitter and twisted than I've ever been  ;D.

MM


----------



## Springroll

I am looking forward to seeing the mvie, but am not to sure if I want to read the book.

The trailer looks good though.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've known personally, and known of many more kids with dreams of serving their country who ended up washing out during basic training because of poor attitudes, poor team work, or being just plain crazy...



LOL

Anyone I know, Mr. Sig Op?  ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Some guys from the unit and i are going to see it together. Im looking forward to see what kind of twist is put to it, thats for sure!


----------



## GregC

I've read the book, I enjoyed it, but expected more to be honest. As others have mentioned he readily contadicts himself in the book when given the chance, but that being said I did enjoy the book.

I will be heading to the movie however, as long as I can get a ticket on opening day. I'm hoping to catch a matinee before I hop on my plane to BMQ, so hopefully that works out. 

From reading his book his time in basic wasn't much fun, so hopefully it will put me in the right frame of mind/scare the hell out of me before I leave for St Jean  ;D


----------



## The_Falcon

GregC said:
			
		

> I've read the book, I enjoyed it, but expected more to be honest. As others have mentioned he readily contadicts himself in the book when given the chance, but that being said I did enjoy the book.
> 
> I will be heading to the movie however, as long as I can get a ticket on opening day. I'm hoping to catch a matinee before I hop on my plane to BMQ, so hopefully that works out.
> 
> From reading his book his time in basic wasn't much fun, so hopefully it will put me in the right frame of mind/scare the heck out of me before I leave for St Jean   ;D



This is only my opinion as I have never been to USMC Basic at Parris Island/Camp Pendelton, or CF Basic at St. Jean, but I  am willing to bet good money they are worlds apart in terms of each organization's approach to recruit training.


----------



## KevinB

The authors fellow Marines have deridded him and his story all over the net.

Maybe the movie can correct his POS book - but I doubt it.


----------



## chrisf

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Anyone I know, Mr. Sig Op?   ;D



There's a list of people... I'm sure you probably know at least some of them.


----------



## kcdist

STOP!!!.....Take the idea of seeing this movie out of your head....DO IT NOW!....Good....Now place it on the ground....Now slowly step back....Further....Good....Now turn around and RUN!!!

Just saw this piece of crap and I want the last two hours of my life back.

I can't recall seeing a movie without a plot before...well...perhaps My Dinner With Andre. This is, without exception, the worst movie I've seen all year. Not to ruin the plot but....Ha! I'm kidding...there isn't one.

Ever been on a two month ex in Wainright, and one day blends into the next and you can't wait to get home. Now image watching a movie about it. 

I won't even comment about the content, however, the Marines that I have worked and trained with would never have put up with the crap thats displayed in the movie. I think it's called Artistic License. Furthermore, I have not been so ticked off with an unrealistic military portrayal in a movie since I saw Defcon 4. 

You've been warned. (Although I know the great majority of you will go see it anyway.....just remember this......I told you so!)


----------



## GregC

Well, I'm going to have to agree with the above post (more or less).......

It truly didn't seem to have a dedicated plot, furthermore it felt like one of those movies where you spend 2 hours watching it, and then you realize you can't even remember any of the character's names because none were able to leave a real impression.

I must say though, there are some very impressive visuals in it, but that alone can't make up for how anti-climatic the movie really was. I read the book, and rather expected this, but I thought hollywood was going to take a little artistic licence and add some flair, but alas I was wrong.

In the end, the movie had it's moments, and I'm glad I went and checked it out. However, if you're going to this film looking for any kind of satisfying action, plot, or character development, you may want to look elsewhere. 

It seems like I'm really knocking this movie, but I did enjoy it overall. Well, I've got to get my butt to the airport soon, later folks.


----------



## AoD71

You should all go and see Harry Potter instead! Its got a PG-13 rating, how cool is that?!  :rofl:


----------



## Baloo

Just came back from watching it. Couple thoughts.

I don't necessarily agree with the "lack of plot" comments. What plot is there? Its the personal story of a Marine from boot camp to Desert Storm and the torment he encounters on the way. Or at least, I suppose that was the idea.

There were some very good scenes in the movie, and overall, I would say it was good.

But there was a nagging feeling that there was something I didn't like about it, and I haven't really decided what it is. Maybe its the utterly negative view that I think the Marines were portrayed in. Maybe that wasn't the intent, but I'll sure as hell believe no-one really came out of that theatre liking them or wanting to "get some".


----------



## AoD71

I read that guys review (the marine officer) on the book. Does he do that stuff in the movie? If he really did those things during his short career as a marine, he deserves a good kick-in-the-teeth - and then some.


----------



## Baloo

He indeed does those things in the movie. 

I don't know. I think the movie certainly had some intense, emotional, surreal, and gripping scenes, but for all that...it really went nowhere, and lacked...substance, I guess.


----------



## Springroll

AoD71 said:
			
		

> You should all go and see Harry Potter instead! Its got a PG-13 rating, how cool is that?!   :rofl:



Hey!! We are going to go see it at the Imax theatre here....but then again, we are taking the kids.... ;D


----------



## kcdist

The movie is restricted. If you are going to see it, leave the kids at home. Perhaps the main thing that makes the movie so crappy and so completely inappropriate for kids is the blatant sexual content. From a scene where the main character masterb@tes to the constant sexual (and homosexual) references, in no way should anyone under 30 be allowed to see this.

I believe, based on the sexual content alone, which makes the entire USMC look like sexual deviants, that the USMC is not very happy with this work.


----------



## Springroll

kcdist said:
			
		

> in no way should anyone under 30 be allowed to see this.



No one under 30? Isn't that a little radical?


----------



## kcdist

And then, only with parental permission


----------



## Springroll

Then I better get on the phone and see if my mom can fly out here to hold my hand while I watch Jarhead with my husband...lol


----------



## tomahawk6

I saw the movie and didnt care for it.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Some of the exaggerations and things aside, I thought it was very well done and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## NavyGirl280

I went to see the movie November 5th with my husband and a good friend of ours from the other side of the city. We thoroughly enjoyed the movie and I will probably be back to see it in theatres before it comes out on DVD (at which time I plan on buying it).

As far as the comment about being over the age of 30, I think that may be a bit much. I think (and agree with JMacKenzie_15), that even though some parts were a bit exaggerated, that the younger should be allowed to see this movie. No, I am not suggesting taking in someone of 10-15 years of age due to the graphic nature and choice of words in the movie. However, by high school, many people have decided if they want to join the army or not and I think this gives them the wake up call, that hey "Training isn't going to be all its cracked up to be, War isn't always a field trip holding someone's hand, and you don't always get your kill (as some people go in there expecting to blow sh*t up and kill an enemy)." I won't say anymore about the movie, as I don't want to ruin it for those of you who haven't had a chance to do so yet. So far the movie was rated 3 1/2 stars out of 5 ... personally I think it deserves the full 5. 

Another movie to keep watch for, is the new movie soon to come to theatres "Annapolis". Yet another movie I will go to see and hopefully another one to make it to my DVD collection. 


S.Bradbury


----------



## kincanucks

kcdist said:
			
		

> The movie is restricted. If you are going to see it, leave the kids at home. Perhaps the main thing that makes the movie so crappy and so completely inappropriate for kids is the blatant sexual content. From a scene where the main character masterb@tes to the constant sexual (and homosexual) references, in no way should anyone under 30 be allowed to see this.
> 
> I believe, based on the sexual content alone, which makes the entire USMC look like sexual deviants, that the USMC is not very happy with this work.



I believe she is referring to Harry Potter DA.


----------



## GO!!!

Saw Jarhead today - it's not bad

I like it because it exposes army life for what it very often is - lots of "hurry up and wait" followed by an anticlimactic cockfest. 

As for the corps not liking it - too bad - change the way things work if you don't like the troops complaining about it, and before you posters start on the USMC, we're not much better, I thought that this film was pretty true to life!

My favorite parts were the "field fun" scene and the part where he runs through the shelling to get a dead battery - stories so ***ked up you know that they have to be true!

I would take anyone 12+ to see this flick - it is pretty tame.


----------



## McAllister

Hey, if there are any other Marines out there, tell us what you think, too. Here's my two cents:

A good film overall (good cinematography during the burning oil well scenes), but it's not the USMC I'm in. I don't know if it was ever that unprofesisonal and juvenile back in '91 (that was before my time) but I can clearly see why the Marine Corps gave no support to that film. It paints a bad picture of my Marine Corps. I love my Corps, but that, as they say, ain't it!

Hey, good filming, good acting, etc.  Disregard the fake stuff (fatal live-fire training) and keep in mind it's hollywood, and Capt. Dale Dye USMC (ret.) had no part in the making of this film.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

GO!!! pretty much said everything I thought about the movie.

Exaggerations or things that just plain did not happen and you cant pay me enough to beleive it:

1.Anyone on earth, especially a trained infantry soldier, would just stand and feel dirt hit his face for a minute or two, during a barrage of mortar fire and seem rather indifferent about it with a perfectly good trench a foot away. Okay Lance Corporal Superman.

2. Death in training? I dunno how things work in the United States... but I know we arent that much different from each other to the point that someone would be killed in training by live rounds, and the OPI of the range is seemingly not held accountable whatsoever... or at least it seemed that way. The movie carried on as if "oh well, he was dumb and got himself killed. Next scene"

Something many other people dismiss ever could have happened:

1. LCpl Superman holds loaded weapon to another fellow marines head and threatens him with death and goes into a crazy babble of rifle characteristics.

Now, I can see from the pov that "nobody would ever do that to their own, especially in the marines". Thats a nice fairy tale to live in.Unfortunately not everybody is the ideal soldier, and I know if alot of people were living in the middle of the desert all day everyday for a long time, waiting for what could be my impending doom without any information on what lies ahead, coupled with trouble at home and your significant other playing around on you, I would like to think at least some of them are still semi human enough to get very very upset at times.

Ive watched some bad fights erupt on courses in barracks lots of times, under normal but stressfull training circumstances, when being away from home for 3 months... these guys were in the desert, not petersville gagetown, for months and months under much more stressful conditions and with imminent war, and people find it difficult to beleive the odd guy will go a little nuts now and then? Especially after getting screwed on a watch, and being punished in a most disgusting fashion.

I still don't get why some posters/reviewers etc thought that was out in space, but okay.

Overall I thought the movie did an excellent job at portraying the life of an average infantry grunt. They did some hilarious silly things but it wasnt a daily occurance.Im sure the marines didnt act like over bored children having "field fun" every day of the week. It would make for an incredibly boring movie if it covered every single day consecutively.

I guess I mostly enjoyed the movie because the characters were so beleivable, (for the most part) and the daily life and routine was well portrayed.It painted a clear picture that I think only military types , specifically the infantry, can fully relate to and have the greatest impact on.I know that since my time in the army as a grunt, my perception of these types of movies and books etc has changed incredibly, and they feel alot more personal to me, as they should to anyone in this line of work.

Not the greatest movie ever made by any means, but it is an excellent film nontheless. The movie is about the lives of soldiers, and what happens when you send them to war, and take the war away. It does what it sets out to do, and does it well. I would also like to point out that I thought the sound score in this movie was one of the most well done ive witnessed in a long time. Each song and theme conveys the mood intended perfectly.I thought the spirit and tone of the book really shone through too, and to anyone who hasnt read it and enjoyed the movie, I recommend it, it is a good read.

Just don't beleive all the superman stories


----------



## Thompson_JM

im with JMackenzie on this one. 

albiet ive never served overseas, and im a reservist, and im CSS, there were still many things in that movie that i could relate to on some level.   

talking to an Ex soldier (british royal ordinace Corps... ammo tech) he agreed as well. he thought it was a good movie. not great. but good. it definatly showed what life can be like for soldiers. especially when separated from loved ones. I can remember doing some stupid stuff on taksings... like building a waterballoon slingshot out of bungee cord, a funnell and two garden storage sheds.... then taking shots at eachother in a feild accross from the shacks while the "target" was wearing skivies, Webbing, Helmet, and sitting in a lawn chair.....

granted its not "field fun" but on a lesser level, its the same sort of thing. break up the monotony of the job by doing something zany...


----------



## Pieman

Leafed through the book, and watched the movie last night. I enjoyed it and will probably see it again. Good motivational fuel for me. I liked the scene how the marines were in the movie theater watching sucking up the war movies, fuel for their fire.

 In the book it described that they watched movies for days on end until they got the call. Like it says in the book, there are no anti-war movies only pro-war movies because "Filmatic images of death and carnage are pornography for the military man..." 

This is one instance where I can say the movie was better than the book. Reading the book you get more in depth view into what the main character, Swofford, was thinking and feeling but really, it did not make much difference. There were modifications from the book and movie. For example, Swofford did not have to play taps with his mouth in front of the other recruits in the book. The Staff Sargent said to him after that he could have done that to him, but decided not to. More entertaining for the movie to have him do it.

There was not much depth to the book, so there is not a lot of depth to the movie. It does not come across as a leftist view of the war to me. However, it is something I did enjoy and will probably go watch again.


----------



## PJ D-Dog

I've seen it twice already.  The first viewing was part of my office PME  and as we arrived at the theatre for the afternoon showing on opening day, a bus full of Marines arrived as well.  It was sold out.  The second time I went to see it, it was sold out again.  Marines are going to see this movie in large hurds.

I read a review on it today that summed it all up: it's Platoon, Full Metal Jacket and Three Kings all rolled up into one.

The Marine Corps of the late 80s early 90s was a very different place than it is today.  I enjoyed the film as did all the Marines I've spoken too about it.  Swofford does come off as a turd but his training takes over and that's why he wants to get that kill.  I'd recommend it to anyone.  It was well made.  I can't comment on the book as I have not read it.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## McAllister

Read the book. It's sad but rad.


----------



## PJ D-Dog

This link has some reviews.  Check it out.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/jarhead/


----------



## NavyGirl280

http://de.ign.com/event.ng/Type=click&FlightID=12343&AdID=14055&TargetID=2558&Targets=361,364,362,2558&Values=25,31,43,51,60,72,81,90,100,110,160,235,236,240,255,742,1147,1187,1228,1475,1481,1540,1775,1777,1778,1818,2197,2205,2456,2682,2778,3141&RawValues=&Redirect=http%3A//www.rottentomatoes.com/click/movie-1152567/reviews_viewer.php%3Frid%3D1452104%26fb%3Dno


A comment from one of the many critics (link from PJ D-Dog)who, in my opinion, did nothing but cutdown the film. Yes, I agree, the film had its fair share of unrealistic points, however, overall the film was excellent. This link is excellent to anyone who would like to find out what the critics have to say or for anyone who would like to be turned away from going to see it in the first place   :


----------



## PJ D-Dog

I just wanted to clarify some things about the Marine Corps that came up on this topic in reference to the movie.

This story takes place from 1989 to 1991.  During that time, the Marine Corps was going through some amount of internal transformation.  From the end of the Vietnam War to the end of the 80s, the Marine Corps was in quite a mess.  There was a lot of drug use, hazing and general abuse.  In an attempt to clean up the Marines, James Webb, author of Fields of Fire and other novels, was appointed as Secretary of the Navy.  Webb was Vietnam era Marine who served in combat.  His first order of business as the new secretary was to appoint General Al Gray as the Commandant of the Marine Corps.

Al Gray was a Devil Dog who had the guts to go into the job and clean up the mess that was left by his predecessors.  He is credited for having reformed the Marines and place the Corps on the right track.  At the time of this movie, many of the same woes that had existed since Vietnam were still plaguing the Corps although the whole organization was cleaning up its act.  It was not uncommon for acts of hazing to be more than common place with the leadership of the day turning a blind eye to those types of events.  Although the type of abuse portrayed in the movie are no longer tolerated, it is, to some degree, somewhat accurate for those times.

Today, the Marine Corps does not put up with hazing of any type although it does still happen.  Just thought I'd add this tid bit of info for knowledge.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## NavComm

I haven't read the book but I saw the movie last night.

It's not the worst "war movie" I've ever seen. My butt wasn't completely asleep by the end of it, but pretty close.

I left not hating the movie, but thinking if they could have told the story without all the unrealistic scenarios I would have enjoyed it more.

I found it a bit too much Full Metal Jacket at the beginning. The 'this is my rifle' has already been done and yet it played significantly in a few major scenes in this movie.

I also think they took license with just about every horror story you've heard about soldiers in the field (the corpse as a trophy, the training related death, the sexual antics) and put it all in to this one marine's experience.

I give it two thumbs down.


----------



## triniman

Saw it. My thoughts.

*As the good guys drive to camp in Saudi Arabia, one of them comments on how bogus the war is and that it's really about protecting the oil. And he quips about how the US armed Saddam Hussein. Despite this brief scene, the film doesn't come across as being anti-war.

*While this film is based on actual memoirs, there's no plot and you get a sense that you've seen it all before:
-the typically brutal drill sargeant at boot camp
-the harrowing training
-the lowest-common denominator language and interests of the restless marines, awaiting action in the gulf. 

*I kept on waiting for the story to unfold with some items of interest. Instead, this film is a collection of observations. Witness the bulletin board in the camp with, plastered with photos of women who have left their soldier men for other men (collectively known as "Jody"), with warnings and insults scrawled on the photos. The scene where they stumble across a highway filled with hundreds of bomb-destroyed, charred vehicles with carbonized bodies, is jarring.  I take it this was the famed "Highway of death."

*Overall, it gave a strong sense of "hurry up and wait" and my sense of what life was like for the troops, but could it have done that without being so dull?  I wonder.  I really can't see this film winning any Oscars.

I would REALLY like to see films based on or inspired by, actual incidents, that would make for great stories. I'd like to see a Gulf War film loaded with ACTION!


----------



## GO!!!

triniman said:
			
		

> *Overall, it gave a strong sense of "hurry up and wait" and my sense of what life was like for the troops, but could it have done that without being so dull?   I wonder.   I really can't see this film winning any Oscars.



Straight from the horses mouth - this IS a soldier's life - it just does'nt make good TV!!


----------



## kcdist

Precisely,

This movie could just as well been about the Canadian Army. Take any three year period in an infantry battalion (preferably with an operational tour), take three years worth of 'off the wall incidents', attribute them to all the same soldier or to soldiers in his section, add a great soundtrack (not performed by the 1PPCLI drum line), and voila: a true blockbuster movie.


----------



## medicineman

I went and saw it yesterday.  Strayed a bit from the book, but at least wasn't nearly as disjointed.  In and of itself, I thought it was a good movie - I even had a couple of loud (though it turns out, private) laughs.  It seems not everyone has the same dark sense of humour I have... oh well.  One thing someone here mentioned - that basically this guy's war had diddlee squat happen.  That's the whole idea of the story - not every one lucks out (if you can really call it lucky) and gets into a huge firefight on a daily basis in war.  This dude was basically a lump of charcoal because he was trained to do something that someone decided wasn't a necessary evil so they could get their guys beat up and say they were in combat.  Basic premise of the CF - "If it makes sense, we don't do it" - and it's no different in any other military.  One of the many reasons this guy is so bitter and twisted.

MM


----------



## PJ D-Dog

NavComm said:
			
		

> I found it a bit too much Full Metal Jacket at the beginning. The 'this is my rifle' has already been done and yet it played significantly in a few major scenes in this movie.



Yes it has already been done in an other movie but this movie is about one Marine's experience in the Corps and guess what...it's still part of every Marine's experience in the Corps.  Although it may seem to be a Hollywood cliche for modern day Marine Corps movies, the Creed of the United States Marine is very much alive and well in the actual Corps and since this movie is about the Corps, thus it is included.

To support this claim, I'll give an example.  I am a PMI (primary marksmanship instructor) and when we conduct sustainment training for Marines going to the rifle range, we need to teach classes on the shooting book.  This is a little green book in which we record our shots when qualifying on the rifle range.  Every Marine is issued one for each annual qualification on the range.  Inside the front cover is printed "My Rifle" the Creed of the United States Marines by Major General W. H. Rupertus.  When we start the shooting book class, the first thing we do is have a motivator stand up and read the Creed after which the rest of the Marines present respond with a motivated oorah.  This is not a Hollywood cliche, but real life.  It's part of the fabric of the Marine Corps culture.  To say that it's been done in other movies is to dismiss it as an unimportant cultural fact.  It was repeatedly used in the movie because as Marines it is burned into our collective consciousness.



> I also think they took license with just about every horror story you've heard about soldiers in the field (the corpse as a trophy, the training related death, the sexual antics) and put it all in to this one marine's experience.



I dissagree.  From both my own experience and speaking with the Marines in my shop who have been to combat in Iraq, these things do happen and are not necessarily isolated incidents.  The Marines in my shop have seen these kinds of things take place in their units while on deployment and in training.

Training related deaths still take place today.  Live fire accidents do take place during training and anyone who says it isn't so is seeing the world through rose colored glasses.  During every quarter, there is one death at both boot camps.  This stuff happens.  If the recruit doesn't drown during swim qual, then he has a heart attack and dies or there is a weapons accident.  As an instructor on the range, I don't wear a loaded 9mm pistol because I think it's cool.  As for training accidents at subsequent fleet training courses, if the Marine fails to obey safety regulations, then he can potentially get hurt.  After saying all of this, it doesn't mean that the Marine Corps does not take every precaution to avoid accidents because we do.  We can't water down the training to the point of making it inneffective.  There are some risk factors in every training evolution and sometimes the risks are higher than others.

Another thing to consider is the fact that these guys are scout snipers.  Scout sniper school is not an easy school to go through and the training is intense and realistic.

Other points in the movie such as the wall of shame, the porn flick of your wife with the neighbour and the constant worry of your girlfriend running off with someone else is also a reality.  As for the sexual antics, that's just part of having a bunch of guys with high testosterone levels blwoing off some steam due to bordom in the desert for months on end.  

One of my best friends came back from Iraq last year and has attested to all of the events portrayed in this movie.  The part that shows the motars coming in and Swofford standing there in amazement watching is also factual.  During training, you don't get barraged by motar fire but when some Marines see it for the first time, they are mesmorized by it and don't always react as they should.  This is stuff that happens.



> I give it two thumbs down.



I guess you are giving the whole Marine Corps experience two thumbs down because everything in this movie is the real deal.


----------



## fir_na_tine

medicineman said:
			
		

> I went and saw it yesterday.   Strayed a bit from the book, but at least wasn't nearly as disjointed.   In and of itself, I thought it was a good movie - I even had a couple of loud (though it turns out, private) laughs.   It seems not everyone has the same dark sense of humour I have... oh well.



I got a few laughs out of it as well, it's a real pity people don't share my dark sense of humour. *shrugs* It wasn't that bad of a movie it was actually close to the book.


----------



## jswift872

I laughed afew times to, by myself, it was awkward, but hey, i enjoyed the movie.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

There were some laughs in that movie for sure...
obviously the people that will appreciate this movie the most will be the infantry types far and wide, as it is about them, and so far all my fellow troops have found it to be quite similar to our own lives in alot of ways.

Let's get everyones opinion on whether or not its realistic, then if they serve in the infantry or not, and see what the results are  

Theres not much more I can say about the movie that I havnt or anyone else hasnt, but again, It was excellent.
PJ D-Dog summed it up quite well.


----------



## GO!!!

I think the main problem that the non-cbt arms viewers of this movie encountered is that it is true to life.

Basic/Infantry training is difficult, instructors are jerks, accidents happen, and for the most part, your deployment will consist of 6 weeks of boredom followed by 6 seconds of terror. 

None of these "truisms" make good TV, but they are the truth. Saying something "has been done" is not relevant. This movie was sold as one man's story, and told it. If you want mindless explosions and action, go rent a Shwarzenegger flick. If you want exposure to what really goes on, take PJ D-Dogs word for it, and watch the movie again.

From my own experience, people say "wow, that must be a rush" about military parachuting. I think; 

"yeah, I'm sure glad I woke up at 0330 for Chalk assembly, got dressed in a horribly uncomfortable harness and sat with my ruck on my knees and snowshoes in my back for two hours, and a two hour delay, whilst sweating in full winter kit, then suffered through 3 racetracks, jumped, landed on the road, and limped to the DZRV for 0905" 

Like most things in the military, it's pretty cool during that 30 seconds of flight, but that 30 seconds required 6 hours of discomfort and misery first. It's not all glamour.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I think the main problem that the non-cbt arms viewers of this movie encountered is that it is true to life.
> 
> Basic/Infantry training is difficult, instructors are jerks, accidents happen, and for the most part, your deployment will consist of 6 weeks of boredom followed by 6 seconds of terror.
> 
> None of these "truisms" make good TV, but they are the truth. Saying something "has been done" is not relevant. This movie was sold as one man's story, and told it. If you want mindless explosions and action, go rent a Shwarzenegger flick. If you want exposure to what really goes on, take PJ D-Dogs word for it, and watch the movie again.
> 
> From my own experience, people say "wow, that must be a rush" about military parachuting. I think;
> 
> "yeah, I'm sure glad I woke up at 0330 for Chalk assembly, got dressed in a horribly uncomfortable harness and sat with my ruck on my knees and snowshoes in my back for two hours, and a two hour delay, whilst sweating in full winter kit, then suffered through 3 racetracks, jumped, landed on the road, and limped to the DZRV for 0905"
> 
> Like most things in the military, it's pretty cool during that 30 seconds of flight, but that 30 seconds required 6 hours of discomfort and misery first. It's not all glamour.



Ssssshhhhh!!!!
Go! youre going to scare away potential recruits with talk like that!! Whats going to happen if they find out it isnt 90% action and fun 10% boredom and crazy irritating headache inducing BS , but the other way around!  God help us if people start to find out what really goes on  

I get a kick out of reviewers and people saying how war movies and such arent realistic, when they have never served in the combat arms, or any branch of the military at alll. Where do they get off? 

I wish I could tell all those CSI and ER shows theyre doing everything wrong and its totally unrealistic and get away with it. Excuse me while I march downtown to the RCMP station and explain to the nice policemen how they are doing everything wrong, and arent acting according to what I have learned from television and videogames to be the gospel truth  :

On another note, did I mention I really liked the movie and the book ?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

I enjoyed the movie, and I particularly enjoyed the "Ride of Valkeries."

I cannot speak to its authenticity, but the events certainly had a ring of truth about them.   The behaviour in the desert base camp shows the effect of being cooped up for months without other outlets.   Welfare programs are not a bad thing!   I've read some WW II accounts of soldiers in isolated posts and they also get up to similar antics.

I'm not sure if it had a plot per se, but then again it was a first person account not an action-adventure movie.   There was the theme, however, of the permanent effect of the experience on the man.

I recommend the movie.

Cheers,

2B


----------



## NavComm

PJ D-Dog said:
			
		

> To support this claim, I'll give an example.  I am a PMI (primary marksmanship instructor) and when we conduct sustainment training for Marines going to the rifle range, we need to teach classes on the shooting book.  This is a little green book in which we record our shots when qualifying on the rifle range.  Every Marine is issued one for each annual qualification on the range.  Inside the front cover is printed "My Rifle" the Creed of the United States Marines by Major General W. H. Rupertus.  When we start the shooting book class, the first thing we do is have a motivator stand up and read the Creed after which the rest of the Marines present respond with a motivated oorah.  This is not a Hollywood cliche, but real life.  It's part of the fabric of the Marine Corps culture.  To say that it's been done in other movies is to dismiss it as an unimportant cultural fact.  It was repeatedly used in the movie because as Marines it is burned into our collective consciousness.



Yes I understand that, it's still reminded me too much of  'Full Metal Jacket' But you are right.



			
				PJ D-Dog said:
			
		

> I dissagree.  From both my own experience and speaking with the Marines in my shop who have been to combat in Iraq, these things do happen and are not necessarily isolated incidents.  The Marines in my shop have seen these kinds of things take place in their units while on deployment and in training.
> 
> Training related deaths still take place today.  Live fire accidents do take place during training and anyone who says it isn't so is seeing the world through rose colored glasses.  During every quarter, there is one death at both boot camps.  This stuff happens.  If the recruit doesn't drown during swim qual, then he has a heart attack and dies or there is a weapons accident.  As an instructor on the range, I don't wear a loaded 9mm pistol because I think it's cool.  As for training accidents at subsequent fleet training courses, if the Marine fails to obey safety regulations, then he can potentially get hurt.  After saying all of this, it doesn't mean that the Marine Corps does not take every precaution to avoid accidents because we do.  We can't water down the training to the point of making it inneffective.  There are some risk factors in every training evolution and sometimes the risks are higher than others.
> 
> Another thing to consider is the fact that these guys are scout snipers.  Scout sniper school is not an easy school to go through and the training is intense and realistic.
> 
> Other points in the movie such as the wall of shame, the porn flick of your wife with the neighbour and the constant worry of your girlfriend running off with someone else is also a reality.  As for the sexual antics, that's just part of having a bunch of guys with high testosterone levels blwoing off some steam due to bordom in the desert for months on end.
> 
> One of my best friends came back from Iraq last year and has attested to all of the events portrayed in this movie.  The part that shows the motars coming in and Swofford standing there in amazement watching is also factual.  During training, you don't get barraged by motar fire but when some Marines see it for the first time, they are mesmorized by it and don't always react as they should.  This is stuff that happens.
> 
> I guess you are giving the whole Marine Corps experience two thumbs down because everything in this movie is the real deal.



I'm not giving the whole Marine Corps a two thumbs down. I gave the movie a two thumbs down. Whether or not it portrays real life, I didn't like it. I thought it showed the Marines as emotionally weak and (albeit with exceptions) I don't think they are.

The movie certainly doesn't do anything to promote the marines, or even make them look mildly patriotic or professional. Not that it's Hollywood's job to do that. IMO that movie is going to be fodder for all the lefties who will use it to say: see, look what happened to those guys, they went to Kuwait for 6 months and now they're all f*cked up.

Keep in mind also, being a 46 yr old female, I'm sure I'm not the target audience for this film, so I don't think Sam Mendes will mind if I don't like his movie.


----------



## DG-41

Saw it, liked it, thought it was an unusually honest movie.

As far as the "too much influence from Full Metal Jacket" comments go, independant of the confirmation from the actual Marine that such things Really Do Happen In The Marine Corps, don't forget too that we all live in the media generation. The cliches from war movies (and other types of media) wind up being incorporated into our own lives. Who here hasn't quoted or twisted "I love the smell of napalm in the morning. It smells like... victory" or during a retrograde action done a Monty Python "Run Away!"? And don't even get me started on the Holy Hand Grenade jokes on the grenade range.....

DG


----------



## PJ D-Dog

DG-41 said:
			
		

> As far as the "too much influence from Full Metal Jacket" comments go, independant of the confirmation from the actual Marine that such things Really Do Happen In The Marine Corps, don't forget too that we all live in the media generation. The cliches from war movies (and other types of media) wind up being incorporated into our own lives.



It's like the Andy Warhol quote: "does life imitate art or does art imitate life?"   The question that begs to be asked here is:   in this mass media age, where do the lines cross and how do we distinguish the two?   That's super off topic....from my experience from the Full Metal Jacket issue is that it (the movie) imitates life but only the life that is known to exist within the Marine Corps culture.   Unless you have experienced that culture, and there is only really one way to do that, "to be born again hard", then you can only have a logical understand and appreciation of it.   I think this is where some people are falling down on understanding how this film could portray reality without any real exageration.



> Who here hasn't quoted or twisted "I love the smell of napalm in the morning. It smells like... victory" or during a retrograde action done a Monty Python "Run Away!"? And don't even get me started on the Holy Hand Grenade jokes on the grenade range.....



Although maybe not as popular as the movies, I tend to quote a lot from Python's flying circus series.   I have the book with the complete scripts and I've spent a near lifetime memorizing them.   I guess that's why I'm so dry.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## In the light of things

> The movie certainly doesn't do anything to promote the marines, or even make them look mildly patriotic or professional. Not that it's Hollywood's job to do that.



Hollywood's job is to entertain,rarely ever does it do that, but sometimes it does; at the cost of what.  With movies like "Saving Private Ryan" (which by the way IMHO I hate the entire plot, I only watched it because I thought Tom Hanks was a good actor), teens these days think that the US was/is/will be the only country to have a military, and the one-sidedness of these movies is the problem.  Producers should spend more time on the story than making up some stupid crap so they have get steven spielburg to make it look good as a finished product.


----------



## dearryan

kcdist said:
			
		

> STOP!!!.....Take the idea of seeing this movie out of your head....DO IT NOW!....Good....Now place it on the ground....Now slowly step back....Further....Good....Now turn around and RUN!!!
> 
> Just saw this piece of crap and I want the last two hours of my life back.
> 
> I can't recall seeing a movie without a plot before...well...perhaps My Dinner With Andre. This is, without exception, the worst movie I've seen all year. Not to ruin the plot but....Ha! I'm kidding...there isn't one.
> 
> Ever been on a two month ex in Wainright, and one day blends into the next and you can't wait to get home. Now image watching a movie about it.
> 
> I won't even comment about the content, however, the Marines that I have worked and trained with would never have put up with the crap thats displayed in the movie. I think it's called Artistic License. Furthermore, I have not been so ticked off with an unrealistic military portrayal in a movie since I saw Defcon 4.
> 
> You've been warned. (Although I know the great majority of you will go see it anyway.....just remember this......I told you so!)




next time after reading your post.....I will listen a little better. I want the last 2 hours back!


----------



## TN2IC

I have to say.. it was a good movie. It was worth whatever I paid.... should of tried being a senior....cheaper...

But overall... I enjoyed every moment of the movie. Too bad I had to go pee after drinking one of those bladder buster up sized pops... jesus! I tell you...I can move very quickly from the top row, down. LMAO.


----------



## ghazise

I thought the movie was really good, (I read the book a couple years ago), I liked that Jarhead wasn't a traditional war movie plot, I liked how it did depict a different aspect of the Corps, but mainly it shows that not every moment of war is actually intense combat and the effects of non-war onto men.  And sitting in the middle of the desert for 7 months, with absolutely nothing to do will make you go nuts,  cause the desert sucks, and the ******* sand sucks,


----------



## Weiner

I thought the movie was pretty good and I might even catch it again before it leaves theatres.  I just thought it a little funny that in the movie the airstrikes basically lit up the whole airfield when going for just the tower and two officers, but they just used cannon and a smaller rocket or something (I have no idea on the correct terminology) only taking out a smaller vehicle when they were attacking the large movement of ground troops (the friendly fire incident).  I suppose almost every movie could be picked apart, but that is just what stood out to me.  

I'm just glad to pay the $9 to see a movie that is over 2 hours and at least partially interesting.


----------



## TN2IC

*WELCOME TO THE SUCK*


----------



## muskrat89

FWIW



> ROCKY MOUNTAIN NEWS
> 
> By Tom Neven, Special to the News
> November 11, 2005
> 
> By now you've probably read the varying reviews of Jarhead, the new movie that purports to be about the Marine Corps and the first Persian Gulf War. Based on the memoir of the same name by Anthony Swofford, both the movie and book bear only a superficial resemblance to anything real.
> 
> First, the book. Third-generation enlistee Swofford joined the Marines to escape a dysfunctional family, but unfortunately he brought a lot of that dysfunction into the Corps. In the end, he dishonored the uniform he wore.
> 
> In his book he boasts of stealing equipment from his fellow Marines and selling it on the black market, forcing them to pay for the loss of government property. He is openly contemptuous of his comrades (at one point he calls them "mouth-breathers") and puts on intellectual airs because he reads Sartre and Camus and they don't. (And lest I be accused of anti-intellectualism, I was a philosophy major in college.)
> 
> Worse, Swofford has been caught telling tall tales in what purports to be a nonfiction memoir, most notably attempting to pass off a well-worn urban legend about a malicious "Dear John" video as if he witnessed it himself. This hoary fib has been discredited by that great debunker of the spurious, snopes.com, and it's only one of many fishy anecdotes in Swofford's book.
> 
> Jarhead the book is a silly political manifesto, too, asserting that the Gulf War was fought to protect "the profits of companies, many of which have direct ties to the White House." Most egregious, though, Swofford relates an incident in which he threatened a comrade with a loaded weapon, twisting the rifle barrel into the man's ear until he broke down in tears. Swofford deserves to be court-martialed for that.
> 
> Instead, reviewers who have never worn a military uniform swooned over the supposed realism of Swofford's storytelling. Author Bing West, a Marine Vietnam vet, saw through the fawning reviews: "Far from telling the story of The Universal Soldier, the grunt's unadorned truth, as reviewers have intimated, Jarhead is the overwritten memoir of someone who did not experience serious combat. He either told tall tales or committed criminal acts under oblivious leaders whom he does not name. Either way, this is not how combat soldiers behave. Jarhead is to nonfiction what Platoon was to the movies: an insult to the American infantryman."
> 
> Add movie director Sam Mendes to the formula and you get a particularly noxious mix. As he did with American Beauty, Mendes has taken a few specific truths and extrapolated them to the whole. I served in three different infantry units over seven years in the Marine Corps, and I never encountered a unit remotely as dysfunctional or undisciplined as the platoon portrayed in this film. Sure, many Marines curse a blue streak, and some are obsessed with sex. And Mendes (with the help of unofficial Marine advisers) gets little details right, such as the way Marines talk or carry their weapons. But the overall image is a deeply dishonest lie because it relies on a misfit like Swofford for its basic story. It's unfortunate, too, that many people have gotten their impression of Marines from Swofford's book or will now do so through this movie.
> 
> Mendes is already a bit defensive about his film. He told Entertainment Weekly, "Our intention, above and beyond any specific narrative about the Gulf War, was to give human shape to these numbers you read about every day. Everyone thinks somehow that Marines are all the same. Which is, of course, nonsense."
> 
> But Mendes is trying to have it both ways, as did Oliver Stone with Platoon. Many people throughout the world will come away with the unmistakable impression that all American fighting men are foul-mouthed, sex-crazed, homicidal maniacs and that their wives and girlfriends back home are unfaithful harlots just itching to hop into the nearest bed. After all, they have the "word" of an actual former Marine.
> 
> Swofford got away with a lot with his 2003 book. Now that the story is being more widely told, I hope he's held to account for his self-indulgent, nihilistic fairy tale. In the end, the truth will find you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Neven served seven years as a Marine Corps infantryman. He is the author of the book Do Fish Know They're Wet? and lives in Colorado Springs.
> 
> Copyright 2005, Rocky Mountain News. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Freight_Train

Just read it, was disappointed....


----------



## Slim

Saw the movie...Because a friend wanted to, and for no other reason.

It was entertaining but i have worked with marines and they bare little resemblance to the creatures in Jarhead the movie.

I imagine they (marines) probably don't like it very much...


----------



## Pronto123

I think it was a good movie... happy I went to see it.
Just hope that some ppl realize that its just a movie, and that some things may have been exagerated in order to keep ppl interested.

Never read the book, (just found out 2 min ago there is a book) so I'll definatly go out and read it!


----------



## patrick666

I can't stand listening to people say "Hoo-ra" anymore, it's absolutely unnecessary... 

Cheers


----------



## BruceinAlberta

I'm waiting for one good movie on Gulf War.  I fought in the Gulf War in the 1st Cav and we saw plenty of action in the Wadi al-Batin and around the Rumalyah Oil fields.  So far the big Hollywood movies are Jarhead, Courage Under Fire and Three Kings (I think that's the one...with Clooney).  I just want one along the lines of Blackhawk Down without all the artistic catches and metaphorical symbolism or political messages.


----------



## enfield

BruceinAlberta said:
			
		

> I just want one along the lines of Blackhawk Down without all the artistic catches and metaphorical symbolism or political messages.



I wouldn't hold my breath - its been 40 years and they haven't done that for Vietnam yet.


----------



## Gouki

I couldn't tell if I was watching Jarhead or FMJ.

Overall, average movie. Wouldn't see it again though. 


***SPOILER WARNING IF ANYONE STILL CARES AT THIS POINT***




The part where he freaked out and made buddy there recite the creed was too much like Pvt Pyle in FMJ. Way too much. The creed and junk I knew was USMC regular teaching so whatever, it's the same topic so it can't be a ripoff, but him freaking out and doing that was in my mind too much of a rip from FMJ.

That's really about all I have to say about this movie ... really now, what can be said


----------



## Michael Dorosh

I'd suggest anyone wanting to read the book should go out and steal a copy, I am sure Swofford would understand...


----------



## D-n-A

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I'd suggest anyone wanting to read the book should go out and steal a copy, I am sure Swofford would understand...



He, he said he it was prefectly fine to steal other peoples stuff in the book, I'm sure he'd be happy people are following his example.




I saw the movie awhile ago, I thought it was pretty good; but they changed quite a bit of things from the book, even including some things that never happened(like the Deer Hunter scene, in the book Swofford just heard the rumor about that happening). Some names are changed, and locations, etc.

For people who don't know what the USMC is actualy like, the movie makes you believe that a lot of them are complete sh*t pumps, and mentally unstable, and sniper training is nothing more than going to the range an shooting the rifle.


As for the "FMJ" rip offs, well a lot of that stuff is drilled into them during their training, its not just some Hollywood BS.


----------



## Gouki

Know its not Hollywood BS but that flip out part was just retarded


----------



## Mojo Magnum

We saw Jarhaead on a weekend out from BMQ.   It was very timely.   I think us recruits were the only ones laughing at the "GAS GAS GAS" scene.

good fun.
not as fun as the strippers that came after but...
good fun.


----------



## mover1

Actually the party scene and the soundrack brought back many memories of doing gun camps in Germany. Lots of drunken debauchary and shennanigans going on. 
Those were the days, going to the PX to buy "REAL COCA COLA" and having to put up with endless desert sheild/storm  paraphanalia. Going to BK and getting a free "America the Beautiful" Pin with my Whopper plus the free flag with my purchase there. 
Bowling for Beer and watching the OC and BC get arrested for a fight we started.....those were the days

Jarhead is a great hollywood epic taken in the same light that the groaner that  about the canadain in Bosnia  that was on CBC a decade or so ago.
I want to read the book to see if its just as depressing as the movie.


----------



## AoD71

_*Evil Shenanigans!*_


----------



## JonathanTM

Swofford's writing style is unbearable; he doesn't tell a story so much as set down on paper a series of editorial memories.

Check it out of your library, but don't buy it.


----------



## Pte_Martin

Who sings the Main theme song from jarhead? and What is it called?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

RHFC said:
			
		

> Who sings the Main theme song from jarhead? and What is it called?



You mean that hip hop bit? Jesus Walks by kenye West.


----------



## Sig_Des

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> You mean that hip hop bit? Jesus Walks by kenye West.



Ah..Kanye West..."Bush doesn't like Black People"...classic


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Ah..Kanye West..."Bush doesn't like Black People"...classic



No, what was classic was Mike Myers expression when he said it.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> No, what was classic was Mike Myers expression when he said it.  ;D



did you see the SNL episode where Kanye played, and they brought Myers on for a skit with him?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> did you see the SNL episode where Kanye played, and they brought Myers on for a skit with him?



Nope...


----------



## beach_bum

Well, when it comes out on video I'll be buying a copy of the movie.  Haven't read the book and don't really plan on it.  The movie however....it's all about Jake Gyllenhaal.   :-*


----------



## mariomike

Don't know how accurate it is, or not.

But, I saw it for the first time recently and loved it. 

Especially the scene with the D.I.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNvhRT6BbWM


----------

